# North star treestands



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

does any one know if they are still in business? i have a nearley worn out traveling starr that i would like to replace and i know that they were made in michigan but the web site has not been updated in atleast six mo. thanks or igf any one has one let me know.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Closed since 2006.
Too bad too. One of the best stands I ever had was the Arrow Starr.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

what a bummer i love my traveling starr


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a North Star tree-cat that I would sell it is a good stand but I am not using it any more .Bud


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I have an arrow star, too. It's a shame, you're supposed to replace the aluminum band on the back every 3 years or so.


----------

